# Fortis Square Automatic - Wrist Shots and opinions?



## fverwoer (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey guys... 

I am considering getting a Fortis Square Automatic. 

I would like to hear any recent opinions on this watch.

Also, any wrist shots? 

REason I ask is that I have a hard time getting my mind around size for this watch. 

My experience with SQUARE watches is that they wear much BIGGER than their measurements lead you to believe. 

For example, my wife has a Raymond Weil Don Giovani rectangular watch which is only 31mm by 30mm and I tried it on on the other day. 

I was stunned to see how large it was. 

I guess it boils down to pure geometry. 

A 38x38 square has a HECK of a lot more surface area than a 38mm Circle. 

I prefer circular watches in the 40-42mm+ range, 

So, I would never normally wear a 38mm circular watch... 

BUT the Fortis Square at 38x38 mm I bet is a large-feeling watch. 

Is that true?

Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## V8 (Oct 7, 2006)

I believe your assertion that a 38mm square watch will wear big, probably similar to a 42 to 44mm round.

I have seen wrist shots somewhere on WUS but cannot remember which forum, (most likely this one) you should search for Fortis square to see if you can find any threads that contain wrist shots.


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Only have this wrist shot and it is fairly close up focusing in more on the watch. The size will not come off as too big. It seems to wear like a 40mm - 42mm watch would. This watch is not thick so it is the perfect dress or business watch. My recommendation is go for it! :-! IMHO it is the nicest square watch to buy for the value. Here is a link to my other photos.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=1294226#poststop


----------



## Raveot (Sep 16, 2007)

It looks absolutely beutiful. Does this watch has screw down crown?


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

This is an extremely nice watch and one that I do miss. I sold it. It wears very well, and is easily at home on w wrist that usually wears 42 and 44mm watches. Go for it, you'll love it.


----------



## Raveot (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for the info and the pic! Do you know if it has screw down crown?



MarkJnK said:


> This is an extremely nice watch and one that I do miss. I sold it. It wears very well, and is easily at home on w wrist that usually wears 42 and 44mm watches. Go for it, you'll love it.


----------



## yermano (Oct 6, 2008)

they are a beautiful beautiful watch (its on my someday will have list)


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

No screw down crown.


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

kibi, I really like the looks of your square Fortis on a bracelet! It is very different and nice. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Capt. John (May 5, 2010)

MarkJnK

I have always admired the square watch they made for Swiss International Airlines which has the additional fourth hand for GMT. I've been on their website and it appears they do not sell this watch to the public. Do you know if these are "issued" watches to pilots at Swiss Air? How did you get yours? Do you know if they plan to sell these to the general public in the fututre? Thanks.

Capt. John


----------



## lumberjact (Jun 11, 2008)

Capt. John said:


> MarkJnK
> 
> I have always admired the square watch they made for Swiss International Airlines which has the additional fourth hand for GMT. I've been on their website and it appears they do not sell this watch to the public. Do you know if these are "issued" watches to pilots at Swiss Air? How did you get yours? Do you know if they plan to sell these to the general public in the fututre? Thanks.
> 
> Capt. John


I think this came up some time ago (no idea where), but from what I recall, Swiss Air were selling these watches to passengers via their in-flight shopping magazine. Might be worth taking a trip on them to secure a piece!


----------

